# SSG Michael W. Hosey - 3rd Battalion, 1st SFG (A)



## Ravage (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/September/110919-01.html

JOINT BASE LEWIS MCCHORD, Wash.(USASOC News Service, Sept. 19, 2011)  – A Soldier assigned to the 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne), Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington, was killed in action in Afghanistan on Sept. 17.  

Staff Sgt. Michael W. Hosey, assigned to 3rd Battalion, 1st SFG (A) was killed in a firefight with insurgents.

Hosey, 27, a native of Ala., joined the Army in 2001 as a communications intelligence specialist. 

Hosey is survived by his mother, Condi Hosey and father Michael Fred.

For more information, the media may contact the 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) Public Affairs Office at 253-967-2817.


----------



## elle (Sep 19, 2011)

Rest In Peace, young warrior.  Prayers to his family.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 19, 2011)

That's the 2nd SOT-A lost from 3/1. Blue skies brother.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 19, 2011)

R.I.P. warrior.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am sure you gave them hell before you left us brother. DOL! RIP!


----------



## Dame (Sep 19, 2011)

Rest in peace, Staff Sergeant.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 19, 2011)

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rest in peace SSG Hosey


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2011)

Blue Skies.


----------



## gits (Sep 20, 2011)

Mike, was a good man I had the pleasure of knowing him. RIP Bro.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 20, 2011)

gits said:


> Mike, was a good man I had the pleasure of knowing him. RIP Bro.



My condolences Gits.

F.M.


----------



## JBS (Sep 20, 2011)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace SSG Hosey, we shall not forget your sacrifice.  Condolences to your Brothers and your family.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 20, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## moobob (Sep 21, 2011)

RIP


----------



## tova (Sep 21, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Warchief (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP Warrior. Prayers out to Family and Teammates.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Nov 27, 2011)

*Teammates remember caring Soldier​*

Staff Sergeant Michael Wesley Hosey was the type of guy that could always make you smile.
That’s how friends and Family remembered him at a memorial at North Fort Chapel last Wednesday. The 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group Soldier died on Sept. 17 in Uruzgan Province, Afghanistan when insurgents attacked his unit with small arms fire.
He is survived by his parents, Michael and Condi Hosey, and his sister, Laurie Brookshire.
Hosey, 27, from Birmingham, Ala., joined the Army immediately after graduating high school in 2001. He’d always wanted to join the military, a high school classmate told the Birmingham News, and would come to school in uniform on days when students were allowed to wear costumes.
After basic training, Hosey attended the Defense Language Institute’s Korean program at the Presidio of Monterey, Calif. and then advanced individual training at Goodfellow Air Force Base in San Angelo, Texas before being assigned to the 304th Military Intelligence Battalion, 111th Military Intelligence Brigade at Fort Huachuca, Ariz.
He came to 1st SFG in 2005 where he served as a team member on Special Operations Team-Alpha 1302.
​His teammates remember him as intelligent and caring — dedicated to his job but always able to lighten the mood.
“I’ve known Mike a long time and had the privilege of having him on my team during Iraq and Afghanistan rotations and couldn’t ask for anyone better to be a part of our team,” Sgt. 1st Class Michael Erb said at the memorial.
Erb particularly remembered being the victim of Hosey’s extended hugs.
“Those hugs would last forever, until somebody got uncomfortable,” he said. “Usually it was the other person.”
Others recalled his artistic outlet — SOT-A’s tradition of “trashing” outgoing Soldiers with what Sgt. 1st Class Andrew Scott called “the most disgusting substances we can find” — or finding their berets frozen in blocks of ice moments before formation.
“Mike would get you, and he would get you good, but you could never be mad at his smiling face for long,” Staff Sgt. Brian Garoutte said.
In remarks sent from downrange, Sgt. 1st Class Ed Brooks remembered a stiflingly hot day in Sinjar, Iraq when the tempers were high. The team had decided to make an extra effort to be nice to each other.
“Hosey woke up like a kid on Christmas, zoned in on our interpreter and started saying over-enthusiastically, ‘You look great, Dave! I’m so glad to be working with you! Is that a new deodorant? You smell great!’” Brooks wrote.
“Five hours later Hosey was following Dave and Aaron around with a permanent smile on his face, raining compliment after compliment until Aaron starts shouting, ‘Enough Nice Day! This was a terrible idea!’” he said. “Hosey responds, ‘You really sound manly when you yell. You’re such a good leader, and you smell so clean!’”
Hosey planned to get out of the Army and become a paramedic — an ambition Erb said exemplified his compassion.
“He would have made an excellent paramedic, but I guess he had one more mission to accomplish in being with his buddies on the front lines before he could move on,” he said. “None of us will ever forget him.”
Hosey’s awards and decorations include the Army Commendation Medal with two oak leaf clusters, the Army Achievement Medal with one oak leaf cluster, the Army Good Conduct Medal with bronze clasp (two loops), the National Defense Service Medal, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal with campaign star, and the Iraq campaign medal with campaign star.
He was posthumously awarded the Meritorious Service Medal, the Purple Heart and the Bronze Star Medal. This was his fourth deployment.
Hosey was the third 1st SFG Soldier to be killed during this deployment to Afghanistan.


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting that MTP.



> “None of us will ever forget him.”


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice tribute

3:33 in  SOT-A 4 life!


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 9, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Mar 11, 2012)

RIP Brave Warrior~


----------

